# Congratulations Camly!!!!!



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Sorry if you wanted to keep this quiet  

I was going to post on your diary and then thought this should be celebrated - HUGE Congratulations Mummy & Daddy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have posted on her diary but will post here also 

 Camly


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

congrats camly - you will have your hands full  



ritz


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Camly so pleased for you sweetheart, love to you all, mavis x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Camly & DH 

Fantastic news, so pleased for you.

OT x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

omg!!! thank you thank you thank you thank you!!! im soooooo happy and thank you wynn for starting this thread.  im normally known as tiny tears and this hasnt helped!   seriously thank you.

we are soooo excited. should hopefully meet the girls the middle of november. defo have them home for xmas.  today couldnt have gone any better. got a photo and me and dh are fighting over it.       thanks again. means alot to me.  


lots and lots of love x xx x x x x x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Camly - What fantastic news, so pleased for you all  Congratulations, you're about to be a mummy 



CG xxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations........let the fun and excitement begin!!!

What a wonderful early christmans present for you and your DH BUT especailly your 2 DD's!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

[fly]      [/fly]

[fly]congratulations!!!![/fly]

    

soooo excited for you both

xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hahahaaa!! thanks again ladies.  still looking at their photo!    very excited. let the shopping commence!    x x x x x x x


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations to you both     enjoy  
emsina x


----------



## smurf16 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Calmy


Many many congrats.     

xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thank you ladies.  much appreciated x x x x x x x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Fantastic news!  

So pleased for you!  You know where I am if I can help at all!

Bx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thank u boggy. u will b sorry u said that   x x x


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations Camly that is wonderful news.

What a wonderful christmas present x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Congratulations Camly- you are about to have the best Christmas present ever. Fab news- well done xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thank you ladies.  we still cant believe it tbh. spoke with sw'ers today and things are progressing so next part is planning/intros.  hopefully another few weeks.

thank you again x x x x


----------

